# Cage Stage Calvinist Biting Incident (Parody)



## DMcFadden (Mar 28, 2016)

Animal Control Corrals Cage‐Stage Calvinist After Biting Incident

http://babylonbee.com/news/animal-control-corrals-cage-stage-calvinist-biting-incident/

Now THAT was funny!


----------



## NoutheticCounselor (Mar 28, 2016)

Loved it - especially the part about John Owen!


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hilarious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynnie (Mar 28, 2016)

Lol


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 28, 2016)

Hilarious!


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 29, 2016)

My wife's wondering why I'm laughing aloud...


----------



## StephenG (Mar 29, 2016)

"A shadowy group of figures know as the 'Westminster Divines.'" Hilarious!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2016)

Hilarious! 

Yet I wonder why the emphasis on "cage stage Calvinists?" It has been my observation that few people spout vitriol and look to pick a fight more than... Arminians. How come there isn't a humorous take on them?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 29, 2016)

SolaScriptura said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Yet I wonder why the emphasis on "cage stage Calvinists?" It has been my observation that few people spout vitriol and look to pick a fight more than... Arminians. How come there isn't a humorous take on them?



Perhaps because it is not merely a stage with Arminians.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 29, 2016)

Indeed, Ben. 

Someone needs to write up an Arminian parody and submit to the site. Here are some starter images:


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 29, 2016)

SolaScriptura said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Yet I wonder why the emphasis on "cage stage Calvinists?" It has been my observation that few people spout vitriol and look to pick a fight more than... Arminians. How come there isn't a humorous take on them?



Amen! 
I have seen far more Arminians in a cage stage that never leave that stage.


----------



## StephenG (Mar 29, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Indeed, Ben.
> 
> Someone needs to write up an Arminian parody and submit to the site. Here are some starter images:
> 
> ...



Genius!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 29, 2016)

SolaScriptura said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Yet I wonder why the emphasis on "cage stage Calvinists?" It has been my observation that few people spout vitriol and look to pick a fight more than... Arminians. How come there isn't a humorous take on them?



Probably because Arminianism is the default religious position. Few people convert TO it. They have lived with the semi-Pelagian assumptions their whole religious lives. On the other hand, those who come to Calvinism typically leave Arminianism, often with shock that they actually believed it. They often become somewhat "agitated" about the mind-numbing presuppositions that so many of their fellows embrace without reflection.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 29, 2016)

This caused me to laugh... audibly.


----------



## MW (Mar 29, 2016)

It is a good example of how to call someone a dog without using the word dog. At the reformation they just came straight out with the term. I guess now people have to find polite and subtle ways of showing their disapproval.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 30, 2016)

MW said:


> It is a good example of how to call someone a dog without using the word dog. At the reformation they just came straight out with the term. I guess now people have to find polite and subtle ways of showing their disapproval.



Indeed I wonder myself if this site would have been posted during the start of the reformation in at least the pope back than called Luther a wild boar up front. As I grow older I have noticed my humor at such important religious matters is lessening especially when it directed toward the sheep instead of the false shepherds.


----------



## Philip (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone who moves from one position to another, but particularly a young man, is usually tempted to be confrontational with members of their old group or others who do not share their new belief. Examples can be observed not only among young Calvinists but also among converts to Catholicism (Hahn, Scott), Eastern Orthodoxy, even, ironically, Anglicanism ("Angricans"). It's just that in the Evangelical world, Calvinists are often the most prominent.


----------



## MW (Mar 30, 2016)

earl40 said:


> Indeed I wonder myself if this site would have been posted during the start of the reformation in at least the pope back than called Luther a wild boar up front. As I grow older I have noticed my humor at such important religious matters is lessening especially when it directed toward the sheep instead of the false shepherds.



That's a good sign, Earl. If something is funny it's funny. A bit of innocent humour can be good. But humour can have a depreciating and neutralising effect. Manufactured humour for the sake of impressing a sociological value enters onto the stage of polemics.


----------

